# Was für Würmer eignen sich für die Wurmzucht?



## Skunk2000 (11. Februar 2002)

Hi!
Will mir jetzt Würmer selbst züchten, da auch diese stark ins Taschengeld fallen!
Nur weis ich jetzt nicht mehr was für Würmer ich brauch! ich glaub Dendrobenas, oder?

---------------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Lynx (11. Februar 2002)

Servus Skunk,anscheinend sind nur die Dendrobenas zur Zucht in Gefangenschaft geeignet.
Keiner weiß was genaues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wenn Du welche brauchst, mail mich an, ich habe da eine Adresse.

-------------------------------------------------------
Der &acute;WO&acute;


----------



## Skunk2000 (11. Februar 2002)

Sollte die Kiste unten und oben einen Deckel haben?
@ michel: Danke für den Link, war sehr hilfreich!
natürlich auch danke an dich Wieselopa!


----------



## hecht24 (11. Februar 2002)

also ich hab nen kompost im garten.
den giesss ich im sommer ein wenig damit es nicht zu trocken wird.

-------------------------------------------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Lynx (11. Februar 2002)

Servus Skunk,
geh mal in SUCHEN gib Würmer und 365 Tage ein, da kommt jede Menge über Würmer.Mein Wurmbehälter sieht so aus:
Ein 10 ltr. Eimer mit Deckel. Bekommst Du kostenlos in einem Speiserestaurant.(war für Salz, Suppenwürze usw.)Ein Kunststoffeimer ist leichter und hält länger als eine Holzkiste.
In dem Boden habe ich so 20St. 5mm Löcher gebohrt.
Der Eimer wird nun nach der Füllung mit dem Deckel nach unten in den Keller gestellt.
Da die Würmer immer nach unten kriechen hast Du beim öffnen die Würmer vor dir liegen.
Dadurch brauchst Du im Eimer nicht rumgraben.

-------------------------------------------------------
Der &acute;WO&acute;


----------



## Michel (11. Februar 2002)

lol Hecht


----------



## Pete (11. Februar 2002)

Wenn man den hauseigenen Komposthaufen anständig behandelt, d.h. nicht austrocknen lässt, für wechselnde Medien (Obst-und Gemüseschalen, wenig Laub, Kaffeesatz etc.)sorgt, nachdem man denselben mit 2-3 gekauften Dendrobena-Dosen bestückt hat, kann man schon bald danach und eigentlich das ganze Jahr über eigene Würmer ernten....bei mir tummelten sich auch bei allerheftigsten Minustemperaturen so einige Tausend Stück...
Sie sind zwar nicht mehr zuchtecht und damit nicht von der Ursprungsgröße, aber das stört nicht..kommen eben ein paar mehr auf den Haken...auf Aal gehe ich im Übrigen nur mit Misties.Gruß Pete
-------------------------------------------------------
Norgefan und Brandungsangler aus Leidenschaft       
Moderation Bilderforum[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Pete am 11-02-2002 um 17:57.]


----------



## Michel (12. Februar 2002)

hi skunk
Also ich züchte mir Kompostwürmer also die normalen Regenwürmer selbst und hab keinen Cent investiert und die vermehren sich recht gut. Guck mal hier: http://hobby-angler.de/portal/sections.php?op=viewarticle&artid=54  Das ist zwar ziemlich professionel aber Anregungen findest du auf jeden Fall.Gruß Michel


----------



## Franz_16 (10. März 2002)

Hi
Ich mach das auch mit dem Eimer da sind die Dendro`s jetzt schon ca. 1 Jahr drinne und die Erde ist immer noch schön feucht....

nimm vielleicht etwas Zeitungspapier und mach das nass und dann knetteste es ein bischen und dann mischst du es unter die Erde ím Eimer...
Dann ham die Viecher auch was zu fressen


P.S. Tauwürmer zu züchten lohnt sich nicht, wenn man einen guten Regentag erwischt kann man an einem Abend leicht 100St einfangen-- und biste 100 St. gezüchtet hast biste in Rente


----------



## AngelChris (15. März 2002)

Hi Skunk2000
Ich habe da mal was im Bliker Spezial "Köder" gelesen.
Ich kann dir die Seite ja mal schicken wenn du willst?

Gruß 
AngelChris


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. März 2002)

Schau mal bei regenwurm.de rein. Da findest alles über Würmer. Sogar Bestellungen sind möglich! 
Mistwürmer sammelst am Besten beim Bauern oder beim Reitstall im Misthaufen. Die sind größer als reine Haushaltsmüllwürmer im Komposthaufen. Stinken auch besser.
Ohne Tiermist sind die Würmer meist kleiner und sondern nicht soviel gelbe Flüssigkeit ab. 
Hast Du nicht die Möglichkeit dazu , hilft entweder ein nächtlicher Besuch des Rasen mit der Taschenlampe oder am Tage mit der Mistforke. Mistforke einfach in den Rasen stecken und schütteln. Würmer kommen dann aus dem Rasen. Nehme nur Blauköpfe und Rotmetten mit! Die weißen Würmer kannst Du zum anfüttern nehmen. Sind nicht so gut und bewegen sich auch kaum!


----------



## Borgon (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was für Würmer eignen sich für die Wurmzucht?*

Willkommen Etienne #h Da hast du aber ´nen ziemlich alten Thread vorgekramt,11.02.2002 :q Vorsicht mit den Behauptungen vom Tauwurmzüchten,da hat man immer sehr schnell die Theoretiker am Hals die mal irgendwo gelesen haben dass es nicht geht :q  :q  :q P.S.bei mir hat´s auch geklappt #g


----------



## Onkel Petrus (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Was für Würmer eignen sich für die Wurmzucht?*

Nur mal nebenbei:

Habe nach eben diesem Thema unter Google gesucht und so das Anglerboard gefunden. Ich bin schwer begeistert! Hab mich gleich mal registriert und werd mal kräftig einsteigen. Das Lied von Moses (Meine Frau mag keinen Weißfisch) zum Herunterladen ist absolut großartig, nebenbei gesagt. Viele Grüße aus dem kalten Harz, auf bald! Euer Onkel P.


----------



## Biber (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Was für Würmer eignen sich für die Wurmzucht?*

hallo 
ich hab ne tauwürmmerzucht die leuft echt gut !


----------

